# Scorpion sudden death



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Just when to feed my commune of emp, and found my largest female dead 

she looks perfectly heathly ( apart from being dead ), Itwas a sudden passing as she was fine yesterday :hmm:

is there anything that could of caused this ?


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh dear. Im sorry for your loss. Do you know how old she is, if not did you get her when she was already an adult? Have you noticed her being lethargic at all, dragging her tail on the floor as she walks, not bothering to make burrows anymore or not really being interested in food? If you have got everything right i.e. temp. , humidity etc. and the other emps in the tank all appear healthy then it is probably just old age. It's impossible to know how old WC adult emps are when you buy them so she may have just been old.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

callum b said:


> Oh dear. Im sorry for your loss. Do you know how old she is, if not did you get her when she was already an adult? Have you noticed her being lethargic at all, dragging her tail on the floor as she walks, not bothering to make burrows anymore or not really being interested in food? If you have got everything right i.e. temp. , humidity etc. and the other emps in the tank all appear healthy then it is probably just old age. It's impossible to know how old WC adult emps are when you buy them so she may have just been old.


Thanks mate 

yeah she was adult when I brought her, adn yeah all the others are fine, She had been spending alot of time in the open where as the others stayed in the burrow alot, she was eating fine.. I'm thinking it's old age aswell, tis a shame as she was gravid


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Sadly, they do die of natural causes. The fact that she was the biggest suggests she was also the oldest. Adult ones could be rather advanced in scorpion years when we get them, or they could just have finished their adult moult. 

If the others are healthy and there are no obvious signs of distress, it's most likely old age/natural causes.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Khaos said:


> Sadly, they do die of natural causes. The fact that she was the biggest suggests she was also the oldest. Adult ones could be rather advanced in scorpion years when we get them, or they could just have finished their adult moult.
> 
> If the others are healthy and there are no obvious signs of distress, it's most likely old age/natural causes.


Yeah most likely mate , I just wanted to check there wasn't anything under lying that could of caused it


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Was she definately gravid or just fat?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

callum b said:


> Was she definately gravid or just fat?


Deffinatly gravid mate. she was in ready to drop


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Did she have a visible dark line (heart) running down the median part of her mesosoma (body)? And was she stupidly huge (looks like a tennis ball with limbs lol) or just big? I'm asking because in my opinion it seems unusual for her to have got pregnant and then died of old age. I wouldnt of thought she would become gravid at very old age. If she was definately pregnant it could mean she died of another cause other than old age/natural causes.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

callum b said:


> Did she have a visible dark line (heart) running down the median part of her mesosoma (body)? And was she stupidly huge (looks like a tennis ball with limbs lol) or just big? I'm asking because in my opinion it seems unusual for her to have got pregnant and then died of old age. I wouldnt of thought she would become gravid at very old age. If she was definately pregnant it could mean she died of another cause other than old age/natural causes.


I will check that now mate, the only reason I say she is gravid is becuase the guy at the shop said she was :|, and she was just pretty big, but not like tennis ball, the guy at the shop said this was normal.

If the dark line is stunning down her back then yes, if not then no, it isn't instantly visable, but you can see it if you looked for it


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Emperors do get very, very fat when they eat a lot of food. Sounds like she was eating well and moving less, due to old age, letting food build up. It's possible that she couldn't digest it due to her age and that's what caused it.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Khaos said:


> Emperors do get very, very fat when they eat a lot of food. Sounds like she was eating well and moving less, due to old age, letting food build up. It's possible that she couldn't digest it due to her age and that's what caused it.


Aww. that sucks , thanks for the help BTW guys


----------



## babymarley (Nov 24, 2009)

This happened to me as well, male that died tho. Looking all good and healthy, eating etc, then just found him in a corner not moving!! i blame gaia lol.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

babymarley said:


> This happened to me as well, male that died tho. Looking all good and healthy, eating etc, then just found him in a corner not moving!! i blame gaia lol.


Aww. sorry for you loss


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

It is ashame pal but Scorpion do this from time to time your not the only one to loose one I have lost plenty in my time think what frustrates me more is you never really know the cause, I know its a sod when you have kept one for a length of time.


Treat yourself buy another they are great Scorpions. :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Pincer said:


> It is ashame pal but Scorpion do this from time to time your not the only one to loose one I have lost plenty in my time think what frustrates me more is you never really know the cause, I know its a sod when you have kept one for a length of time.
> 
> 
> Treat yourself buy another they are great Scorpions. :2thumb:


Thanks mate , I might have to treat myself to 1 or 2 or 3 :whistling2:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Emperors do get very, very fat when they eat a lot of food. Sounds like she was eating well and moving less, due to old age, letting food build up. It's possible that she couldn't digest it due to her age and that's what caused it.


Second that lol. Sounds like a reasonable explanation of the cause of death as by the sound of it she wasn't gravid.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

callum b said:


> Second that lol. Sounds like a reasonable explanation of the cause of death as by the sound of it she wasn't gravid.


Ahh. that's cool mate, is good know at least one of the possible reasons she died. thanks for your help mate : victory:


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Thanks mate , I might have to treat myself to 1 or 2 or 3 :whistling2:


 
Cool are you going to get Emp or Het?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Pincer said:


> Cool are you going to get Emp or Het?


I've got a emp commune ATM, and some H. spinifers, so might look at a swammerdami, of some of the smaller desert _spp.,_ I quite like the look of the dune scorps :mf_dribble:


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

I can sort you some deserts PM me if you like, Swammerdami are a very nice scorpion indeed one of my favorites.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Pincer said:


> I can sort you some deserts PM me if you like, Swammerdami are a very nice scorpion indeed one of my favorites.


 
Ok mate, thanks very much 
and I thing they are awesome, got a nice attitude aswell :flrt:


----------

